# New pouch attchement method



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I will use this next time I attach a pouch. The dimensions will be different since we use smaller tubes, but I think the principles are sound! If any of you have tried this before, post the results!

First look at this:
http://www.spearitco...page=page&id=17

Then this:
http://www.spearitco...page=page&id=10

We could do the wishbone tie on the tube side, and another constrictor knot on the pouch side.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

interesting idea but it doesnt look like the knot/splice/fuse is symmetrical in the first link
worried that this will deviate the launch/flight of the ammo/pouch
awesome idea though
not sure what to think of the 2nd link yet


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that is how Joerge attaches tubes to his pouches. I think he uses knotted string. I've seen others use it as well. I've even used it to splice together different diameter tubes to create a tapered tube for experiments. If done properly it is very secure.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I think I will use this next time I attach a pouch. The dimensions will be different since we use smaller tubes, but I think the principles are sound! If any of you have tried this before, post the results!
> 
> First look at this:
> http://www.spearitco...page=page&id=17
> ...


hi I have used this way with "paracord outer shirt" to make my spanish style slingshots to attach tubes to pouch and fork prongs.

It works ok and looks clean ;-)


----------

